# Alarma temporizada



## rojewski (Nov 27, 2006)

bien, de nuevo me encuentro haciendo uso de este foro, esta vez para subir información util.
aqui dejo el diagrama de una alarma temporizada, con tiempo de retardo de activacion, en pocas palabras da chance de salir del recinto sensado antes de que se arme el sistema y tiempo para entrar y desactivarla, de lo contrario (caso de un intruso) se activa haciendo sonar una sirena, y a menos que se desactive sonara hasta el fin de los tiempos.
el circuito usa 2 IC555 en modo astable para lograr los tiempos de salida y entrada. estos tiempos se pueden cambiar al variar los valores de C4-R5 (tiempo de salida) y C8-R16 (tiempo de entrada).
aunque parezca complicada, de muchos componentes, es facil de entender su funcionamiento (vamos, yo la diseñe, si yo que no se nada pude...), y puede que sea una de las pocas temporizada que se vea en internet. si alguien ve otra similar que ya estuviese en la red mandela a mi correo o posteela aqui, ya que desde hace mucho que andaba buscando la temporizada (que fuera sin pic o picaxe) y nada de nada.

espero a alguien le sirva.

SALUDOS!


----------



## germanmunozs (Jul 27, 2011)

esta muy bien tu alarma en...la has probado?? digo que si la has construido.
si es así podrias subir un video a youtube??
cuanto te costaron los materiales? 
gracias


----------



## martin sena (Jul 27, 2011)

es con pic o elementos convencionales???


----------



## lubeck (Jul 27, 2011)

martin sena dijo:


> es con pic o elementos convencionales???



No es con pics al parecer usa 2 circuitos integrados 555 y componentes discretos (transistores resistencias capacitores etc..)

Fijense en la creacion del tema... desde el 2006 es dificil que responda...


----------

